# Best fuel programmer for 08 Brute 750



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

Iv read on here about people runnin the PCIII the hmf optimizers and now the msd's and im just wantin to figure out which one works the best


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Msd cuz u can adjust fuel and timing


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Optimizers are a waste of money IMO....cause you can get a PC3 for around $275 new off Ebay. The optimizers you can only add fuel...you can't take it away below factory settings. They are ok if you just have a pipe...but if you have snorkels there not much. Hard to get them right. The PC3's are WAY more tunable. You can tune them at every 250 rpm's and at Idle,2%,5%,10%,20%,40%,60%,80% & WOT throttle positions. I don't know much about the MSD's....never tuned one before. Just as long as they have some kinda software for your laptop they should be tunable. Not sure if you can tune them as close as a PC3 or PC5. There are some guys on here that have them...I'm sure they can tell you more than me about the MSD's.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

yes you get software with the msd. also the msd is very easy to tune. but if you dont want to tune it yourself vforcejohn can email you a tune for yor current setup. and if later down the road you do some changes just get him to shoot you another tune.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

How would one of them dg5 modules affect a msd or would it not be needed for it?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't think you would need a DG5 cause the MSD you can adjust the timing. 

TX Brute...since you have snorkels & HMF on your bike I would suggest getting someone to tune it. I'm sure the maps Vforcejohn can send you are close...but if you want your bike to be spot on and get the most out of it at custom tune is the best way to go. Not every bike is the same.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok I was just wondering cause I've got a dg5 on it and wanted an msd


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

can anyone tell me how much top end speed will increase with a pc3 and muzzy exhaust??? ive heard of people hiting 75mph with a msd


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You'll prolly get 75 if its all stock, you wont if you got big mudtires,


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

montecarlo said:


> can anyone tell me how much top end speed will increase with a pc3 and muzzy exhaust??? ive heard of people hiting 75mph with a msd


That will depend on a LOT of things...Tires, Clutching, to name a few.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

countryboy61283 said:


> You'll prolly get 75 if its all stock, you wont if you got big mudtires,


 wow 75 i hope it comes close to that


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

pc3, full muzzy with a uni filter, snorks stock clutching with 28" gators


----------

